# Low Potassium.



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Last 2 seasons my soil test show im slightly low on Potassium (k) if remember correctly it 36 vs required 38-70. Planing to add some treatment next season. Any experience with 
GreenePhite by Greene County Fertilizer??? Or any other good experience with deferent product.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Is that a liquid? If so, you will spend a lot of money to raise the K on 30,000 square feet. I would recommend looking for a source of sulfate of Potash (0-0-50). A single application is usually 1 lb/1000 square feet of K (2 lbs/1000 square feet of 0-0-50). For your 30k square feet, you would been 60 lbs of product. I would probably just buy a 50 lb bag and call it close enough for a single application. I don't know how many applications you need, but the soil test should tell you.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Is that a liquid? If so, you will spend a lot of money to raise the K on 30,000 square feet. I would recommend looking for a source of sulfate of Potash (0-0-50). A single application is usually 1 lb/1000 square feet of K (2 lbs/1000 square feet of 0-0-50). For your 30k square feet, you would been 60 lbs of product. I would probably just buy a 50 lb bag and call it close enough for a single application. I don't know how many applications you need, but the soil test should tell you.


Thanks for advice . I was trying to get 0-0-50 locally last fall no one have it or spatial order. With shipping charges it almost same money as GreenePhite 0-0-31. Idea was to mix GreenePhite with rgs or air8 application and save some time.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, you will need 3 lbs of the 0-0-31 per 1000 square feet. That is 90 lbs of product per applications. That is 10 gallons per application. My calculation has that at about 500.00 per application. Shipping the 0-0-50 is going to be cheaper.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

You can also use mixed granular fertilizer from big box stores that has high K ratio like 10-0-10, 24-0-10, 32-0-10, 15-0-15, etc…


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Well, you will need 3 lbs of the 0-0-31 per 1000 square feet. That is 90 lbs of product per applications. That is 10 gallons per application. My calculation has that at about 500.00 per application. Shipping the 0-0-50 is going to be cheaper.


GreenePhite Liquid fertilizer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Try going to a farm supply store or a Nutrien also known as AG supply as they will most likely have it. It's definitely something you will need to call around and do some leg work to find it. But it will save you a lot of money if you can find it locally. This isn't the best time to find it though either, once we get closer to Spring more places should have it.


----------

